# new announcement...TUG RESORT VIDEOS / VIRTUAL TOURS!



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2007)

We are now adding resort videos and virtual tours to all applicable resorts!

you can see an example of a resort with a video / virtual tour here

http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=d9282985-eea0-431c-9099-472238a08504

Note the new icon at the lower left corner labled "WATCH VIDEO"

simply click it to view the video of the resort!

In most cases this is a virtual tour of the resort provided by the developer....however we are open to users supplying their own personal videos shot of the resorts while they are on vacation!

We will provide the hosting space for these videos, so all you need to do is email them to us...or mail them to us in an appropriate format and we will upload them and add them to the "watch videos" section of that resort!!!

As always...feedback is appreciated!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2007)

For some, clicking on the link will take you to the TUG Member login screen. Go ahead and log in. Then come back to this thread and click on Brian's link.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2007)

and as always...if you find any resorts that dont have the video link...but you know of a virtual tour link or other video you feel should be included on the review page...please let me know!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2007)

Note that such virtual tours will all require some plug-in or other to be installed and active in your browser in order to display the tour.

Most common is probably Adobe Flash Player.


----------

